# Kids in Cars



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

How many kids are we going to kill this summer by leaving them in cars? Just read about another one left in a van, then moved to the playground to hide the fact the daycare person didn't forget him. Earlier this week were there two or three others left in cars?

Seems like a horrible way to die. Totally helpless, locked in a seat ...

:smt076 :smt076 :smt076 

WM


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

There should be a special place in Hell for these people. :gib:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

*jus' don't understand...*

I have a 2 year old ... I just don't understand how this happens! It is VERY sad. It leaves me speechless.....it's jus' a terrible & horrible thing.
I am so very glad I am in a position where have my boy with me all day long.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The whole issue is heartbreaking. Having to leave a child in someone else's care during the day is a bad situation at best. But recently here in Memphis a mother left two children in her car while she went into the Dept. of Human Services. They survived, but she was arrested.

I grew up in a time when my mother was at home, and fortunately, my wife and my daughters are stay-at-home mothers. I just wish everyone could have that same luxury.

A home. Twenty-four hours a day. Is it too much to ask?

Bob Wright


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

It breaks my heart to read so much about child abuse and neglect. The Children didn't have any choice about being brought into this world, and their envirement. Grownups have a choice about their envirement, and I have no sympathy for anyone that abuses or neglects a child. I think they should be prosecuted to the fullest.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

P97 said:


> It breaks my heart to read so much about child abuse and neglect. The Children didn't have any choice about being brought into this world, and their envirement. Grownups have a choice about their envirement, and I have no sympathy for anyone that abuses or neglects a child. I think they should be prosecuted to the fullest.


I agree. Unfortunately a few examples need to be made out of these parents. I have been to many places at all times of the day and with a lot on my mind but have never forgotten my son for one second. I got busy or I got distracted is not an acceptable excuse.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

I'm not grasping this situation. When I was a hellion, I was often sent to the car while my Mom and Grandma finished their dinner, errands, whatever. It was more of a punishment. Of course, this was the early 60s and life was relatively safe back then. Oh, and I can only remember back to age 4 or so. Hell, I remember many a summer day, I'd go crawl in the old 55 Chev and turn on the radio and then fall fast asleep. Of course, the windows were down and I could get out any time I felt like. Summers in North Central Texas are usually HOT. I'm still alive and I don't THINK I suffered any ill-effects.

I DO realize how hot it can get with the windows rolled up and leaving an infant alone is totally unacceptable.


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

Thor said:


> I'm not grasping this situation. When I was a hellion, I was often sent to the car while my Mom and Grandma finished their dinner, errands, whatever. It was more of a punishment. Of course, this was the early 60s and life was relatively safe back then. Oh, and I can only remember back to age 4 or so. Hell, I remember many a summer day, I'd go crawl in the old 55 Chev and turn on the radio and then fall fast asleep. Of course, the windows were down and I could get out any time I felt like. Summers in North Central Texas are usually HOT. I'm still alive and I don't THINK I suffered any ill-effects.
> 
> I DO realize how hot it can get with the windows rolled up and leaving an infant alone is totally unacceptable.


This thread started with kids that was left in cars to die. Not ones sent to cars for punishment. I don't think it would be a good idea to send kids to cars nowdays for punishment, because of the possibility of getting them kidnapped.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2006)

I don't get how anyone could forget about their kid. My son is always on my mind all the time. I say these horrible parents who do this to their poor kids ought to die the same horrible death they made their kids suffer.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Thor said:


> I'm not grasping this situation. When I was a hellion, I was often sent to the car while my Mom and Grandma finished their dinner, errands, whatever. It was more of a punishment. Of course, this was the early 60s and life was relatively safe back then. Oh, and I can only remember back to age 4 or so. Hell, I remember many a summer day, I'd go crawl in the old 55 Chev and turn on the radio and then fall fast asleep. Of course, the windows were down and I could get out any time I felt like. Summers in North Central Texas are usually HOT. I'm still alive and I don't THINK I suffered any ill-effects.
> 
> I DO realize how hot it can get with the windows rolled up and leaving an infant alone is totally unacceptable.


The cars are usually air conditioned, which means they are being driven and parked with windows up. The adult goes in for whatever reason, gets detained, the child dies. Worst case here is that a child is overlooked in a day-care van. The driver claims to have checked the van prior to leaving. Yeah, right.

Bob Wright


----------



## MissouriMule (Jul 6, 2006)

P97 said:


> This thread started with kids that was left in cars to die. Not ones sent to cars for punishment. I don't think it would be a good idea to send kids to cars nowdays for punishment, because of the possibility of getting them kidnapped.


+1 .


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

I can't condone sending a child to a car for punishment at any time. There's too many knobs, levers, etc for a child to work mischief with. The cigarette lighter for one, could result in a burn, or even a car fire. Kids have dropped the car into drive and had them roll into traffic. One child got its head caught in rolling up a window. Man I know kept having a dead battery. Checked it out, no problem. The problem persisted. After some exasperating trips and jump starts, they found that a child had turned on the dome light.

Car theives stole a car only to find a baby in the back seat. They threw the baby out the window on a rural road.

Bob Wright


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

You have to wonder why these people have children and what is going on in their small minds...


W


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2006)

Them parents most likely didn't plan on having a kid and in their mind they are "stuck" with it and just have to deal with it. It's so sad because this lack of attention will just lead them kids on the path of crime and being presured by their peers to commit illegal acts and most likely end up in juvenile hall before their 10th birthday.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

*Bake cookies, Not kids*

200 degrees?

WM

BEDFORD, N.H. (AP) -- Blistering heat was just what Sandi Fontaine needed to bake cookies for her co-workers - on the dash of her Toyota Rav4.

With temperatures soaring Wednesday, Fontaine placed two trays of cookie dough on the dashboard, shut the doors and retreated inside to her air conditioned office.

"My husband wanted me to run some errands this morning," said Fontaine, who works at Baldwin and Clarke Corporate Finance. "I said, 'I can't. I'm baking cookies.'"

Fontaine first tested her dashboard oven three years ago. She said anyone can do it; the only requirement is for the outside temperature to be at least 95 degrees, so it will rise to about 200 degrees in the car. Temperatures in the area reached the mid to upper 90s on Wednesday.

"Mrs. Fields has nothing on Sandi," co-worker Brian Champigny said of the cookie company.

Though Thursday was supposed to be cooler, Fontaine said she'll still enjoy the benefits of her culinary effort.

"When you open the door to that car," she said, "it's like, oh my God. It's a wonderful smell."


----------

